# Bed wetting.....



## Rob_078 (Aug 13, 2012)

Juno is now 10 months old and has all ways been good when it comes to house training.But recently she has started wetting the bed in the night for now apparent reason.

Has anyone had this experience before?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

first thing I would do is have him checked for a urinary tract infection. Pups don't like soiling there den, so there may be an issue.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Can't say that I have, but the first thing you might want to get her checked out for is a urinary tract infection. UTI's can cause them to have accidents when they never have before, particularly while sleeping.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Has Juno been recently spayed? Just wondering, because there is a condition called spay incontinence (which is treatable). :-\


----------



## Rob_078 (Aug 13, 2012)

No she hasn't and we are still waiting on her first season.


----------

